# Site General > Rainbow Bridge >  A very sad Mother's Day

## JLC

This morning, we discovered that our dear Caesar had passed away.  Just yesterday, he was a "guest of honor" at the Pike's Peak Herp Society meeting and was perfectly fine.  This morning, he was gone.  :Tears: 

He was our very first snake.  We got him at a pet shop in Fairfax, VA in 2003 when he was just a noodle about 18" long.  He's always been a great pet and an ambassador for snakes at several herp shows.  

I don't know what happened.  I hadn't gotten him to break his winter fast yet...but he was not losing weight.  There was simply not a single indication that something was wrong. 

I'm going to miss you, Caesar.  Very much.  :Tears:

----------


## Jason Bowden

Sorry to hear this Judy.

----------

JLC (05-09-2011)

----------


## Juliemay13

I'm so sorry  :Sad:

----------

JLC (05-09-2011)

----------


## loonunit

:Sad:  

I wish they could TELL US when they're not doing well. But it looks like he had a good family!

----------

JLC (05-09-2011)

----------


## Simple Man

I'm sorry to hear that Judy. Sounds like the snake was a great ambassador.

Regards,

B

----------

JLC (05-09-2011)

----------


## Sammy412

Very sorry for your loss.  He was beautiful :Smile:

----------

JLC (05-09-2011)

----------


## wilomn

Bummer.

I doubt it was anything you did. 

Sometimes it's just time.

----------

JLC (05-09-2011)

----------


## jben

So sorry for your loss.

Sent from my MB501 using Tapatalk

----------

JLC (05-09-2011)

----------


## TheWinWizard

So sorry for the loss of your friend.

----------

JLC (05-09-2011)

----------


## dragonboy4578

Sorry for you loss. It is never easy to lose a pet.... :Sad:

----------

JLC (05-09-2011)

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

Damned.. that just no bueno...  :Tears:  Sorry For Your Loss Judy.......

----------

JLC (05-09-2011)

----------


## dr del

Ahhh,  :Sad: 


Sorry to hear that.


dr del

----------

JLC (05-09-2011)

----------


## boasandballs

I am so sorry for your loss.   :Sad:

----------

JLC (05-09-2011)

----------


## rabernet

Oh Judy, I'm so get sad to read about Caesar's passing.  He was such a beautiful snake and the reason that I got my pair.  I'm so sorry for your loss. 

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk

----------

JLC (05-09-2011)

----------


## Skittles1101

I am so sorry for your loss  :Sad:  I can't imagine something like that, and especially without warning or time to prepare.

 :Tears:

----------

JLC (05-09-2011)

----------


## DellaF

So sorry for your loss. He was really beautiful.

----------

JLC (05-09-2011)

----------


## Cendalla

I'm sorry. I wish the little guys could sit us down and tell us whats going on. I hope the rest of your Mother's Day goes better for you!  :Please:

----------

JLC (05-09-2011)

----------


## waltah!

Sorry to hear about Ceasar, Judy. Sometimes it's just time and I have a sneaky feeling that he had a great life with you and your family.

----------

JLC (05-09-2011)

----------


## Popeye

Very sorry for your loss.  :Sad:

----------

JLC (05-09-2011)

----------


## JamieH

aww, 

Im very sorry for your loss. 
I too wish that they could tell us when something is wrong, but as mentioned already he had a very good life with you and your family. 

I hope everything else is well.  :Please: 

-jamie

----------

JLC (05-09-2011)

----------


## Vypyrz

I'm sorry to hear that.  :Sad:

----------

JLC (05-09-2011)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Words are never enough :Tears:  :Tears:

----------

JLC (05-09-2011)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

That is very sad  :Sad:

----------

JLC (05-09-2011)

----------


## MikeV

Really sorry for your loss  :Sad: 

I say this.. and it makes no sense at all but: Things like this just shouldnt happen.  :Sad:

----------

JLC (05-09-2011)

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Sorry for your loss Judy.

----------

JLC (05-09-2011)

----------


## JLC

Thank you all for the kind words.  It really does bring comfort to know others understand. 

 :Group Hug:  

I have to say this...I love my husband.  He doesn't like snakes, and he doesn't understand my fascination with them at all.  He tolerates my beasties, at best.  But on that day, he was extremely gentle, sympathetic, and gave all the comfort and understanding a man could give at such a time.  

Caesar lived a life of luxury...for a snake. And even a bit of an adventurous one for a captive snake...with lots of travel and even a few celebrity appearances at some shows.  I'll always miss his adorable face and fierce little tail rattle.

----------


## Kymberli

I'm so sorry for your loss, especially on a day that should be filled with joy.  :Hmm:  I'm very glad to hear that your husband was so understanding.

----------

JLC (05-09-2011)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Thats sad, getting to see Caesar in person a few years back is what sparks my interest and got me into Pituophis later on.

----------

JLC (05-09-2011)

----------


## starfire

I'm very sorry... Never easy to lose a beloved animal, but I think it's especially painful to lose that first one of its kind--the one that got you excited about the species, the one you learned so much from, the one that made you proud to care for and show to others. 

He was quite beautiful and no doubt will remain curled up under a hide in a special place in your heart forever.

So sorry.

----------

JLC (05-09-2011)

----------


## DC Reptiles

I"m sorry for your loss

----------

JLC (05-10-2011)

----------

